# Mont Ventoux



## MarkJ (Aug 11, 2019)

***** and Tezza33 were kind enough to tell me that the Gorge du Verdon was easy peasy.

What about Mont Ventoux anyone? The road looks spicy but I saw a YouTube video suggesting cyclists were the main hazard, making people slow and stop all the time.


----------



## n brown (Aug 11, 2019)

i first went up it in a Bedford which never made it because of overheating , while old grey haired men cycled effortlessly past us on the way to the summit . i last came down it in a VW lt35 with no brakes in first gear. well worth a look


----------



## MarkJ (Aug 11, 2019)

n brown said:


> i first went up it in a Bedford which never made it because of overheating , while old grey haired men cycled effortlessly past us on the way to the summit . i last came down it in a VW lt35 with no brakes in first gear. well worth a look



I think this sort of story is what’s worrying my wife. Maybe I won’t show her this one....


----------



## witzend (Aug 12, 2019)

Went up from Sault and down the other side make sure your brakes have plenty of lining on them they'll get used and hot. While in the area the Lavender fields at the Valensole Plateau  are worth a look although you maybe a little late.


----------



## Dezi (Aug 12, 2019)

Hi,   Mont Ventoux is about average for the smaller mountain roads in the Alps or Pyrenees, and certainly not as lively as the Splugen pass that we 

did a few years ago :-

splugen pass - Google Search 


Having said that I am only driving a 6 mtr Murvi panel van.

Dezi


----------



## Tonybvi (Aug 12, 2019)

Been over it in every direction.  Absolutely no problems in my A class motorhome.  The only 2 problems I have ever encountered are
 - using my old Smart car several years ago as support for my son and his mates who cycled over Ventoux.  They made it but the Smartie didn’t, blown turbo!!
 - last year when we went tried to drive over in early June the top was closed beyond Chalet Reynard because of snow.
Take care with cyclists, especially coming down when I have been a overtaken by a couple of cyclists who must have been doing well over 50 freewheeling!


----------

